# Constipated Mini Horse



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, sorry to hear the little fellow is having this problem. Epsom salt generally works. The dose should probably be something your vet prescribes.


----------



## fordfarms (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah the last pumping she did into his stomach she put Epsom salt in there as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

At 20 y/o he's aged but not geriatric, so if he can get through the impaction there's no reason he can't live another 10 to 15 years.

However, if you _can't_ get the impaction to move, he'll either need surgery or to be euthed. Even if the intestines aren't twisted, they can go necrotic if there isn't any movement within a certain time period.

I wish you and your boy the best. Impaction colic is so very frightening. If/once he finally passes the impaction, please get him on a regimen of psyllium fiber to keep his gut moving.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

fordfarms said:


> Yeah the last pumping she did into his stomach she put Epsom salt in there as well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am assuming the enema you personally gave the little guy was part or all mineral oil? I would watch how much water he takes in, it will be important to keep him hydrated. If he were mine, I would try to keep him moving a bit to help stimulate things.
I am surprised the empsom salts had no effect. I have seen it given as a warm solution by individuals (not vets), and it worked. I have only ever _heard _croton oil is a potent laxative for horses, I have never known anyone that used it, nor seen it for sale. But if it did not improve and it were me I might investigate the more "unconventional".
I hope he has improved - and is soon back to normal.


----------



## fordfarms (Jan 10, 2013)

Well good news!!! As I went out this morning to check on him I was welcomed with 6 piles of wet watery poop, as I called out his name he came walking fast up to me alert as can be! He's back down to his normal size there is no more bloating and he's grazing steadily now. I've never been so happy too see horse poop so early in the morning lol. I'm going to be putting him on a all senior grain and alfalfa pellets for him to eat since he is so old. The vet had said that his molars are almost to the root. So he is unable to fully grind up the hay. And give him full access to grazing as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wonderful news! :clap:

You might want to wet down his feed into a slurry, since his teeth are almost gone. Don't forget to put him on on pysllium fiber regimen as well. That will help keep the sand out of his gut.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Soak his pellets so he gets water in him. Water is as important as anything to keep the gut moving along.


----------

